# help me make my 98 sparkle



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have a black 98 altima and with 128k on her she is dirty...the hood or the car is faded and has so nasty water marks... i was thinking of compounding it but i didnt want to just use regular compound on a black car any idea what could work...


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I would take it to a pro, or go somewhere and ask what you can use. I usually just clean it good, throw some polish on it, and it glows.


----------

